# Postpartum thyroiditis and Tremors



## Harmoni

Hi everyone.

Had my baby Feb 8 2011, end of May 2011 I started having more than usual hair loss after having a baby and tremors. By July I was diagnosed with Postpartum thyroiditis. The doctors said by the time I went into the hypo stage I would be put on synthroid and eventually all the ailments would go away. Well its now been a year and a half and I still have very bad tremors, twitches and vibrations.

I saw a neurologist in May 2012 who thinks I have Enhanced physiological tremor and said I needed sleep. So he prescribed trazadone. Its been over 6 months now and haven't seen any improvement. And am just kind of curious if anyone else has had this and if their tremors ever went away.


----------



## jenny v

Could you describe your tremors? Are they all over, localized to certain limbs, continuous, etc.?

Also, do you have any current or past thyroid labs we could take a look at?

When I'm hyper, I get tremors in my hands and my head/neck, but they go away once my levels even out.


----------



## Andros

Harmoni said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Had my baby Feb 8 2011, end of May 2011 I started having more than usual hair loss after having a baby and tremors. By July I was diagnosed with Postpartum thyroiditis. The doctors said by the time I went into the hypo stage I would be put on synthroid and eventually all the ailments would go away. Well its now been a year and a half and I still have very bad tremors, twitches and vibrations.
> 
> I saw a neurologist in May 2012 who thinks I have Enhanced physiological tremor and said I needed sleep. So he prescribed trazadone. Its been over 6 months now and haven't seen any improvement. And am just kind of curious if anyone else has had this and if their tremors ever went away.












Sure sounds hyperthyroid to me.

These tests would be essential and also an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Before I was treated for hyper, I would literally fly off the bed. My whole body would jump. It was like I was a car engine. It was scary. Very!


----------



## Harmoni

Right now I'm on synthroid .075MG

My last tests in April 
TSH was 1.9
And T3 was 1.25

I was Hyperthyroid from May 2011 to October 2011 and then Hypothyroid starting end of November 2011.

The tremors are all over and they vary in strength in different locations at different times. Generally they are the strongest in my hands and arms, throat and chest. Twitches in my face occasionally, seems like they are more commonly in my thighs though, full body jerks every 30 minutes. And vibrations that feel like little itty bitty bubbles usually get those around my heart or calves.


----------



## jenny v

You need to get in to have your labs done again, 7 months is way too long to wait and you may have gone hyper again. Do you see an endo? How long have you been on the 75 mcgs of Synthroid? You need to have your Free T3, Free T4 and TSH tested in order to get an accurate picture.

When I'm hyper, I get tremors that seem to move in waves over my body and can last for hours at a time. Sometimes it will feel like my ribcage is vibrating, sometimes I can't keep my head still, sometimes my hands shake.


----------



## Octavia

jenny v said:


> You need to get in to have your labs done again, 7 months is way too long to wait and you may have gone hyper again. Do you see an endo? How long have you been on the 75 mcgs of Synthroid? You need to have your Free T3, Free T4 and TSH tested in order to get an accurate picture.


Ditto, ditto, ditto.

You may also want to have your thyroid antibodies checked.


----------



## Harmoni

I made an ER stop to get plugged into an endocrinologist and neurologist. Endo called me and said since my labs were normal I didn't need to be seen by them. I did have a presence of antibodies attacking the thyroid when they checked in 2011, but they said the count wasn't high enough to be considered Grave's.

When I was in Hawaii my endocrinologist checked me every 6 weeks but here in San Diego its like pulling teeth. The only way I can see an endocrinologist is if my PCM refers me. And she said according to my labs my thyroid was fine. And when I said because I was on medication she said "you aren't hypothyroid." However, I'm certain my neurologist can and would order new tests and if any red flags come up he could then refer me to endocrinology.

Thanks!


----------



## Harmoni

jenny v said:


> You need to get in to have your labs done again, 7 months is way too long to wait and you may have gone hyper again. Do you see an endo? How long have you been on the 75 mcgs of Synthroid? You need to have your Free T3, Free T4 and TSH tested in order to get an accurate picture.
> 
> When I'm hyper, I get tremors that seem to move in waves over my body and can last for hours at a time. Sometimes it will feel like my ribcage is vibrating, sometimes I can't keep my head still, sometimes my hands shake.


I've been on synthroid 75 since November 2011


----------



## jenny v

Definitely get your neurologist or someone to run those tests for you, if you've had thyroid antibodies in the past and you've been on Synthroid for that long, you definitely need someone to be testing your labs at least every 6 months (and I would say every three months, ideally). I have Hashi's and I go in for labs every 8-10 weeks so I can stay on top of my levels. Even if the doctors think your numbers look "fine" you may still be having symptoms if you have antibodies in the mix.

Keep us updated, we want you to be feeling good and unfortunately sometimes that means doctor shopping until you can find one who will work with you.


----------



## Andros

Harmoni said:


> I made an ER stop to get plugged into an endocrinologist and neurologist. Endo called me and said since my labs were normal I didn't need to be seen by them. I did have a presence of antibodies attacking the thyroid when they checked in 2011, but they said the count wasn't high enough to be considered Grave's.
> 
> When I was in Hawaii my endocrinologist checked me every 6 weeks but here in San Diego its like pulling teeth. The only way I can see an endocrinologist is if my PCM refers me. And she said according to my labs my thyroid was fine. And when I said because I was on medication she said "you aren't hypothyroid." However, I'm certain my neurologist can and would order new tests and if any red flags come up he could then refer me to endocrinology.
> 
> Thanks!


The labs you really need would be the TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Because you are in California, you cannot get your own labs; is that not correct? Perhaps I am mistaken?


----------



## Harmoni

Had blood work done yesterday!  Was able to order labs through the head nurse at my clinic. She said if they were all normal they will be able to email me the results and if not I have to wait for a doctor.


----------



## Andros

Harmoni said:


> Had blood work done yesterday!  Was able to order labs through the head nurse at my clinic. She said if they were all normal they will be able to email me the results and if not I have to wait for a doctor.


That is strange; I get copies of my labs no matter what the outcome is.

But...............let us hope you get them and when you do, if you like................post the results with the ranges for us to see.


----------



## jenny v

> She said if they were all normal they will be able to email me the results and if not I have to wait for a doctor.


 I've had this with doctors before, if they don't think your labs look normal, they want you to come in again to go over them with you in person and maybe test further.


----------

